# Looking for RP Partner(s) (Tfs + TGs + Fetishes in general) [Again]



## Knightmayfair (May 18, 2017)

Sorry, I posted something like this a few months ago, but due to a lack of patience and family crisis after family crisis (including having to flee my own house).  I've finally managed to get back into it and so I'm going to make another post for this.  I have quite a large cast of characters both male and female, you can look at my stories to see a few of them, they can also span across fantasy, sci-fi, as well as modern/post apoc). I'm fine with pretty much any race though I'm partial to a certain race I made up, Hybrids. 
If you want to get a feel for my style of writing and characters then check out some of the stories I have written at Userpage of knightmayfair -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
If you're interested I RP on Skype and Discord so send me a message over at FA or on the forums I'll try to get back to you as quickly as possible

Stuff I do: 
TFs (Transformations)
TGs (Transgender which includes ftm, mtf, shemales, etc.)
Pretty much any race (includes crazy stuff like shaftbeasts)
Gay
Straight
Uglification
Mental Changes
I am perfectly fine with sex in RPs (in fact I encourage it)

Stuff I won't do:
Underage stuff or heavy age progression
diapers/scat/watersports
Necrophilia

If there's anything you're into that I didn't list then feel free to ask!


----------

